

Traffic Safety Using 3D Optical Illusion  - tychonoff
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/british-columbia/driving-a-message-home-with-an-optical-illusion/article1693547/

======
tzs
So you will be driving down the street. You'll see this thing that looks like
random markings...and then when you get close it will quickly resolve to be a
girl chasing a ball?

I wonder if anyone is going to not realize it is a clever illusion, and think
that a girl just jumped out in front of them, swerve, and have an accident?

~~~
CodeMage
I can't help taking that further and imagining (but not wishing for,
obviously) a case where the driver spooked by the illusion swerves into a
collision with a school bus full of kids. Oh, the irony.

